# bvi charter



## fsp421 (Feb 4, 2009)

We will be going down to St Thomas and am wondering if anyone had suggestions for daysailing rentals?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Most of the oceanside hotels have watercraft to rent. Generally beachcats and jetskis. If you want something bigger, the Ritz Carlton has one or two IC24s (modified J24) to rent. Where are you staying?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

FYI, that is USVI.


----------

